
It's like a science fiction nightmare, say Christian bakers in gay marriage case - nkurz
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/12133736/Its-like-a-science-fiction-nightmare-say-Christian-bakers-in-gay-marriage-cake-case.html
======
linasj
Translation: they want to have freedom to discriminate people. That's just not
very nice.

~~~
jameskilton
The gay marriage side of this is a complete straw man. In a free society, a
private group has every right to refuse service for _any_ reason. It has
nothing to do with discrimination and it's definitely a case the government
should be siding with the bakers.

I support gay marriage, but I also support this couple's decision. To support
otherwise is supporting the removal of individual freedoms.

~~~
scarface74
I support the couple but I am uneasy with it.

The stance that "a private group has every right to refuse service for any
reason." is the same thing that they said in the South with Jim Crow laws and
racial covenants. So how can I say that what the couple is doing is within
their rights but at the same time say that Jim Crow laws were not right? I
can't quite square that circle.

------
dawnbreez
Why don't they just find a different bakery?

